# Super Pet Expo - King of Prussia, PA



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

Friday, February 15 - Sunday, February 17 the Super Pet Expo will be going on in King of Prussia at the Valley Forge Convention Center. Lots of vendors will be there, rescues, and some of the local shelters, and lots of fun things to do...among those fun things could be meeting some of the Echo Dogs volunteers (eh hem...me and Terry).










We'd love to see some of you there...and your furkids (leashed pets are welcome)! 

http://www.superpetexpo.com/shows/kingofprussia/


----------



## artisgsd (Nov 16, 2005)

I don't know if I met any of you over the weekend, but boy are there a lot of BEAUTIFUL GSDs in the Philly area...

Big shout out to the pack of sables that came by to visit us...we all know how I drool for the sables.


----------

